# Anybody need a life raft?



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Revere Coastal Commander 6 man with valise. It is going to be too big for me. Got it a month ago at $1500. I will take $1,000 for it. I am in Orange Beach until Wednesday for anyone who wants to pick it up. It weighs 65 pounds.

http://www.boemarine.com/revere-coas...valise-packed/ 

gellis at medisysinc.com


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

I might be interested, have to take measurements to see bext way to fit. Did you purchase this year, comes with the craddle ? Will be back home mid July and shall pm you then to check if you still have it.


----------

